# What breed is my new bunny?



## franzipantz (Nov 8, 2012)

This is my new 6 week old male rabbit. The woman at the indie pet store I go to said he's from a "family home" and probably a cross but other than that I don't know the type, colour or breed/s of rabbit he is. Can anyone tell me?

He has light brown fur that's grey underneath. His paw tips, tail and belly are off-white/light grey. His eyes are light brown. To me he looks like a wild rabbit.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

This is one for Bernie!  xx He's lovely- whatever he is. :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very pretty, but like Louise says, Bernie is the one to talk to!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't tell what colour he is due to the picture being so grainy, I have a few ideas running around 

Going by the description you have given I would guess at agouti or sable 

As for breed he looks like a generic cross breed to me, but as he is a baby he will develop. He looks nothing like a wildie to me.

I will say that 6 weeks is far, far too young for him to be weaned. He should be with his siblings and mum for 8 weeks minimum (some larger breeds shouldn't be rehomed before 12-14 weeks old) and as you say you bought him from a pet shop they are actually breaking the terms of their licence :thumbdown:

You will need to keep a very, very close eye on him, I would be getting some Cimicat (kitten replacement mik) and goats milk (full fat) to supplement him for a couple of weeks to try to help him along.
Make sure you keep him on exactly the same food that the pet shop had him on until he is at least 12 weeks old (14 weeks would probably be better) and NO veg, but lots and lots of hay because kits are susceptible to bloat after weaning and as he has been weaned far too young then he is at very high risk. If he stops eating at any stage then I can't stress how important it is to get him to a rabbit savvy vet as soon as physically possible, because bloat is a killer and the sooner the rabbit receives vet treatment the better chance they have of survival.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

3333333333 <----- Spooks wanted to have a say! :lol:


Your bunny's gorgeous, but as Bernie says 6 weeks is very young for him to have been sold to you  (That's not to blame you, of course, it is the pet shop that has been irresponsible!). 

I hope he settles in well and that he continues to be healthy- he'll need some extra TLC to ensure this is the case- follow everything that Bernie's said and I'm sure he'll be fine. 

Keep us updated about this little guy :001_wub:


----------



## franzipantz (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh no! He was taken away from his mummy too early? 

So, I should get kitten milk _and _goat milk, or just one of those? How much will he need? I am feeding him the exact same food as he had at the shop, I always do that to begin with. He is having loads of hay and some rabbit pellets. He seems very happy and healthy. He will sit with me and let me pet him or he will hop about, he's inquisitive and he's sleeping and everything. He seems fine - I'm kinda scared for him now! 

It's a shame that the pet shop have done this. They are the only indie pet store in my town, the other place is all horrible and corporate. This shop is one I trust, because they have better quality, cheaper products (food, treats, toys etc) and they are totally friendly. They clearly love animals and get them from reputable breeders - or so I thought! The breeder I got my rats from actually provides a lot of their rodents. They told me that this bunny was 6 weeks old and had come from a family home. I assumed 6 weeks was the right age for bunnies. His brothers and sisters were with him in the enclosure, they don't keep different litters of any animal together - like I said, they're really conscientious, or really seem to be! Maybe I should say something to them next time I go in?

Here's a hopefully clearer version of the original image:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

where abouts are you from? depending on your country will effect what breeds im going to say he looks like
hes certainly not a wildie, hes very much the wrong shape and you can tell he has some lop in him

as bernie said 6 weeks is much too young to leave mum, the best supliment is a mixture of half cimicat replacement milk and half full cream goats milk, just pop a bit in a shallow dish or a water bottle for him to drink as needed


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Trixie was okay from 7 weeks away from her mummy. But I do thing that she could have been a bit older.  xx


----------



## franzipantz (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, he's probably from a little accidental litter, bless him. I'm from England 

When I said he looks wild, I meant like this - his coat is identical! (that photo I posted is rubbish!)

http://ksmoore.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/rabbit.jpg


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would say there is some mini lop in there then, from the ears and the face shape, the crown is very wide though, so i doubt the ears will lop, you may end up with a bun with helicoptor ears.

as for what else is in there, i would say hes a bit of a heinz 57 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

franzipantz said:


> Yeah, he's probably from a little accidental litter, bless him. I'm from England
> 
> When I said he looks wild, I meant like this - his coat is identical! (that photo I posted is rubbish!)
> 
> http://ksmoore.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/rabbit.jpg


If his coat is identical to the pic then he is agouti


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is a very pretty boy 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is a right little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## franzipantz (Nov 8, 2012)

Boo update - day 5


Ok, so I got the goat's milk and kitten milk, and put them in a mini water bottle. So far he doesn't seem massively interested but at this time of day he just wants to run about like a madman! As mentioned in my other thread, he keeps nipping me, but I'm hoping now that I'm giving him lots of playtime he won't be so bad - I think he was restless and bored.


----------

